# DA polisher starter kit advice



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Iv got roughly a budget of £150, and after a da polisher starter kit, anyone have any recommendations? 

Is to be used on my skoda not sure on harness of paint however will be use to spruce up and give it that sparkle it should have  

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Clean your Car website and go for the DA PRO 850w


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Our Intermediate paint kit would be ideal. 

Skoda paint's not that hard and sits nicely in the middle of the hardness scale usually. 

The standard DAS6 is all you need, you won't need the extra power of the Power Plus on your car's paint and the combination of Menzerna 203S and 85RE will be ideal: no need for anything more aggressive, you'd just be ripping off paint for the sake of it.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I got mine from Autobrite, they put together a package to suit me. :thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Shame someone was selling a start up kit on here today went for £140 would have been perfect!!


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

turboyamaha said:


> Shame someone was selling a start up kit on here today went for £140 would have been perfect!!


I got that 

Will be getting used on my Skoda. It's a DAS-6 Pro with Mezerna Polishes and pads. Might be worth having a look at Clean Your Car:thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

vRS Carl said:


> I got that
> 
> Will be getting used on my Skoda. It's a DAS-6 Pro with Mezerna Polishes and pads. Might be worth having a look at Clean Your Car:thumb:


Thats my kit from cyc but i got the sonus pads instead. Was £179 i think


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

The cyc kits are very good


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Right thanks for that, ill take a look at them all and reach a conclusion!!! Thanks


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

John @ PB said:


> Our Intermediate paint kit would be ideal.
> 
> Skoda paint's not that hard and sits nicely in the middle of the hardness scale usually.
> 
> The standard DAS6 is all you need, you won't need the extra power of the Power Plus on your car's paint and the combination of Menzerna 203S and 85RE will be ideal: no need for anything more aggressive, you'd just be ripping off paint for the sake of it.


Do you have the kit in stock as on your website its saying no stock?


----------



## Gunt (Nov 7, 2010)

For the sake of me being a noob, if a panel has a scratch that can be polished out but is much deeper than the other scratches will you just use a more aggressive combination that area? Or would that look strange and the whole panel have to be done at the same level of polishing???


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Thats my kit from cyc but i got the sonus pads instead. Was £179 i think


+1

I just bought this kit, will be here in the week. Saying I'm excited is an understatement.



Gunt said:


> For the sake of me being a noob, if a panel has a scratch that can be polished out but is much deeper than the other scratches will you just use a more aggressive combination that area? Or would that look strange and the whole panel have to be done at the same level of polishing???


Have a read of the Polishing by DA with Dave KG. Its really good read and can help to understand lots more.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Dan1587 said:


> +1
> Have a read of the Polishing by DA with Dave KG. Its really good read and can help to understand lots more.


Link?


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

vRS Carl said:


> Link?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63859

He's done one for Rotary too.


----------

